# The old chapel, Kirkheaton, Northumberland. Dec 08.



## Sabtr (Dec 2, 2008)

The old chapel, Kirkheaton is the second in my trilogy for this unique Northumberland village.

I originally came across the old chapel in my quest to find a ruinous building to do up and live in for my retirement. As it happened I was just too late for that purchase (sods  ).

I know absolutely nothing about the chapels history and nor did the friendly farmers wife (see the quarry thread!) but there is actually a "proper" church in this village so I guess this chapels mystery deepens.

It is a very simple one room construction with a small porch at its side. At some stage the locals have been using it for storage though the contents stored here seem from a bygone age. There is even a huge old oil tank in one corner.

The chapel as you see it. I am absolutely gutted about my poor camera work in some of these pics so please be kind - I do know what I did wrong!







The first thing you see when you enter. I love the old paint on the walls and the buildings simplicity. Notice the organ in the center of the room.




Where the porchway enters the main room.




Detail in the center of the ceiling. Beautiful. 




Close up of the old organ. It is very badly damaged. If I had sneezed it would have disintegrated!
I think at one point some local naughty kids got in and did this damage. I bet there's a great story in this village about that!




An old piano at the back of the room next to some "original?" windows. I didn't check its condition.




Old detail.




I think this was an old collection box. Someone here will know!




I've saved my favourite pic from this old chapel till last. It shows the original stonework which was used to construct the arched windows. If I had bought this building I would have made sure these features were there for all to see - in a safer kind of way!




Thanks for looking.


----------



## dave (Dec 2, 2008)

Fascinating old building shame you missed out on buying it and your pics seemed fine to me.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice little find S 

As Dave said, real shame that you missed-out on this one.
As for the camera work -looks fine to me!
Some nice original details. Looks pretty untouched too (apart from the windows).

Cheers for sharing with us.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 2, 2008)

dave said:


> Fascinating old building shame you missed out on buying it and your pics seemed fine to me.



In pic one you will notice I had left an extra filter ontop of another from doing something else. For the chapel shots it just didn't work! It has cut the corners off and left dark marks. Cropping would have fixed it but I'm too lazy!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Sausage said:


> In pic one you will notice I had left an extra filter ontop of another from doing something else. For the chapel shots it just didn't work! It has cut the corners off and left dark marks. Cropping would have fixed it but I'm too lazy!



I see what ya mean. Even so, makes the shot look kind of quaint! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2008)

That is totally delightful. Gorgeous stonework, and as you said, it has such simplicity. Your first pic looks like a christmas card, Sausage. Nice find.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That is totally delightful. Gorgeous stonework, and as you said, it has such simplicity. Your first pic looks like a christmas card, Sausage. Nice find.



It was a very cold day there I can tell you. This location was probably the most difficult place to photograph ever. The cold breeze just didn't stop coming across from the surrounding fields. My newly knitted "camera mitts" even failed this day.
Christmas card described the whole place well. The village is at the end of a mile long dead end road. I was told that a house once stood in the center of the village green. In that house lived old Betty. This old woman was born, married and died in the village and aparently she never left the place once in her whole life. I think that describes the villages charm very well.


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats well cool chapel. Pity you couldnt have bought it. Amazed to see the old harmonium still in there!


----------



## fatdeeman (Dec 2, 2008)

What a lovely little place, sorry to hear you didn't manage to buy it!


----------



## The Pirate (Dec 2, 2008)

Great stuff...i love churches.


----------

